

In Defense of D&D - haon99
http://www.thepeppercat.com/dungeons-dragons/

======
elvinj
I played d&d and R d&d, the latter is the one where you actually dress up and
fight other people with rubber swords. When I tell people at the office they
still laugh at me about that. But frankly, I don't really care - those were
the best times ever!

------
candules74
brilliant

